# Workman's lunch



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Working out amounts in my head......I'd appreciate Pro input.

Buffet Lunch, 200 working men

This menu is whack but it's a "diversity" deal....

someone is providing brats & red beans and rice, beverages

Our menu is:
chicken skewers (2pp)
small gyro, as in appetizer bite

BBQ Pork Sandwich (regular 3-4 oz bun)
white bean salad
Asian Peanut Slaw
Tomato/cucumber tabbouli

Baklava

We've got 3 of our servers and 5 volunteers, there's only once through......I'm not providing paper products.....

These are meat and potato guys, that are physical workers.

Meats are all portioned pp.....but I'm working out the side portions, thoughts?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Barbeque lunch for 200 guys doing physical work? Given that there's so much meat, I'm thinking roughly, one no. 1 pan per 40; so five pans of each side. A typical range is 3 or 4 dozen guests per pan of side -- True, these guys probably eat more than an average visitor to a buffet line; but on the other hand there's an awful lot of food -- especially (yum) meat. 

You may want to include a more "normal" slaw for the pulled pork and brats.

I wouldn't budget much more than 1 small serving square of baklava per guest, 2 square inches, tops. I have no idea of how much that would weigh out. 

You do great work,
BDL


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

If possible buy larger style buns as this will help fill em up;
These guys will really attack table as you know.
1 baklava per is good, seperate table on paper plate(maybe served)
Tabbouly dont know if working guys even no what it is.(Hummis more so and cheaper)
slaw and the bean salad I would ave. about 1/4 pp


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Just talked to the person who's organized in the past....she said enough of each salad for 100, 1/4 cup portions.

Yeah, I'd go regular slaw too but that's not the gig.....

I'm adding brownies to the baklava as an adjustment for less salads.

Funny, that person wasn't on my initial call list.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

the whole point of the picnic is diversity day....consuming other culture's food, thus the tabbouli, white bean Italian salad, Asian slaw.....

It's very much a mish mash menu, but it's what they requested.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

She'd know, I guess. 100 x 1/4 cup is 25 cups. 25 cups is 1-1/2 gallon, plus 1 cup. That's not even a full, no. 1 pan. Call me crazy, but that seems pretty darn short for 200 men. 

You're right of course. Sigh. 

Well, you've got to do something -- and baklava, no matter how good, is a bit of a sticky stretch for most of your diverse group. 

It must be asked: Funny haha? Or, funny strange?

BDL


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

strange.....person coordinating this year had not done it in the past.....the only reason I talked to her predicessor was because of payment and we got into a conversation.


----------

